# Yellow jacket queen picture



## Trithemius (Dec 29, 2008)

Body color and pattern are the most reliable identifiers.


----------



## JimB (Sep 1, 2010)

I had an encounter with two nests where we mow. I worked on one nest for a week and had unknown backup from something that dug up the remains overnight. What did the digging on the first dispatched the second by itself. I did not see a queen. The comb was a smaller cell than honey bee comb.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

skunks love to dig up a yellow jacket nest and eat the larva


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

What's the recipe for skunk?


----------

